# Who's better looking (winner stays on)



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

i will start

Megan Fox vs Jessica Alba


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Megan Fox vs Katy Perry


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Megan Fox

Megan Fox vs Laughable Chimp


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Laughable Chimp

Laughable Chimp vs John Cena


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

John Cena vs Mark Henry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mark Henry vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sexual Chocolate.










Anna Kendrick vs. Mark Henry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna Kendrick vs. Mary Elizabeth Winstead :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna Kendrick vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna Kendrick vs. Aubrey Plaza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*cough* Sorry Phantom *cough*

Anna Kendrick vs. Blake Lively


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna Kendrick vs Kira Kosarin


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Anna Kendrick vs Rachel Cook


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Anna Kendrick vs Carice van Houten


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna Kendrick vs. Eva Green


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eva Green vs Katie McGrath


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eva Green vs. Jessica Chastain


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eva Green vs Christina Ricci


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christina Ricci vs. Italia Ricci.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christina Ricci vs. Winona Ryder :mark


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Christinna Ricci vs Kelly Brook.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kelly Brook vs Victoria Justice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Victoria Justice vs Gigi Hadid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gigi Hadid or Treechada Petcharat?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Gigi vs Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gigi Hadid vs Kat Dennings


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kat Dennings vs Lisa Wilcox circa 1988


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kat Dennings vs. Freema Agyeman


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kat Dennings ( two huge reasons )

Kat dennings v Lucy Pinder


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kat Dennings is more pretty to me.

Kat Dennings vs. Eva Green.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kat Dennings or Noelle Foley?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God damn that's hard.

Noelle Foley vs. Ana de Armas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ana de Armas vs Anna Kendrick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anna Kendrick vs. Emma Watson.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So vain...

Anna Kendrick or Prof. Henry Jarrod?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Anna Kendrick or Blake Lively


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna Kendrick vs Victoria Justice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Victoria Justice vs Ariana Grande


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Victoria Justice vs Kira Kosarin


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Victoria Justice vs. Candice Patton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Victoria Justice vs Jordyn Jones


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Victoria Justice vs. Jessica Lucas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> Victoria Justice vs. Jessica Lucas


Tough one


Jessica Lucas vs Amy Jackson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jessica Lucas vs. Sonequa Martin-Green


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jessica Lucas vs. Ashanti.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jessica Lucas vs Laura Vandervoort


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Laura Vandervoort vs. Helen Slater


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Laura Vandervoort vs Melissa Benoist


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Laura Vandervoort vs. Tara Strong (voice of Supergirl)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tara Strong vs. Helen Slater


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> Laura Vandervoort vs. Tara Strong (voice of Supergirl)


When did Tara Strong voice Supergirl?

Laura Vandervoort vs Emily Beth Rickards


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

virus21 said:


> When did Tara Strong voice Supergirl?


The video game Justice League Heroes (2006)

Emily Beth Rickards vs. Katie Cassidy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Katie Cassidy vs Jessica De Gouw


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Katie Cassidy vs. Caity Lotz


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Caity Lotz vs Katie McGrath


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Katie McGrath vs. Morgana (I know it's the same person, but I couldn't think of anyone who trumps Katie McGrath)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> When did Tara Strong voice Supergirl?
> 
> Laura Vandervoort vs Emily Beth Rickards


I picked Tara Strong...










Katie McGrath vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

As much as I like Becky, I still gotta go with Katie McGrath.

Katie McGrath vs. Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asuka vs. Sarah Douglas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kate Micucci


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I love Kate!!

Kate vs. Riki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> I love Kate!!
> 
> Kate vs. Riki


Oh my God... I thought I was the only one...










I'm sorry, Riki... :sadbecky

Kate vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Oooohh... I do like Nikki, but Kate still wins.

Kate vs. Julie Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am now committed to a Kate run... it will never happen again. 

Kate vs. Gerard Butler as the Phantom of the Opera/WOAT Phantom


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kate vs. Jonah Hill


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Kate!

Kate vs Krysten Ritter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Kate!
> 
> Kate vs Krysten Ritter


This one's painful. :sadbecky

Kate vs. Rob Schneider


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kate vs. Someone who's not Kate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate vs. Man-Thing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kate vs. Seth Rogen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate vs. Rogen-Thing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kate vs. A McDonald's worker who accidentally burnt his face off in a grease fire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate vs. Carrot Top... 'nuff said.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I didn't even know this existed...

Kate vs. Aubrey Plaza (and Alison Brie)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Aubrey Plaza (and Alison Brie) vs Amanda Saccomanno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What a run for Kate!!! roud

I have accepted that she will never get a run like that again.

Aubrey Plaza (and Alison Brie) vs. Jessica Chastain


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Aubrey Plaza (and Alison Brie) vs. Anna Faris


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aubrey Plaza (and Alison Brie) vs. Anna Kendrick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna Kendrick vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna Kendrick vs. Kate Micucci

Anyone up for another Kate run?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna Kendrick vs Madelaine Petsch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna Kendrick vs. Kate Micucci

Anyone not named virus21 up for another Kate run?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna Kendrick vs. Mary Elizabeth Winstead :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anna Kendrick vs. Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna Kendrick vs Nao Nagasawa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Anna Kendrick vs Anna Nyström


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna Nyström vs Leanna Decker


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leanna Decker vs Barbara Palvin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Leanna Decker vs Demi Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leanna Decker vs. Lauren Cohan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God damn you, that's hard. Not the only thing that is hard, either. 

I'm gonna' have to go with Decker, sorry. :sadbecky

Leanna Decker vs. Victoria Justice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leanna Decker vs. OH SNAP!!! CAN IT BE?!?!? SO SOON!?!?!?!?


*ANNA KENDRICK!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Leanna Decker vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Leanna Decker vs. Lisa Bonet


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Leanna Decker vs Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Scarlett Bordeaux vs. Scarlett Johansson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlett Bordeaux vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Katie McGrath


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Katie McGrath vs Michelle Ryan


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Katie McGrath vs. Katee Sackhoff


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Katie McGrath vs. Kaya Scodelario.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Kaya Scodelario vs. Ana Cheri?*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ana Cheri vs. Bianca Kmiec.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ana Cheri vs Charly Arnolt


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ana Cheri vs. Jenna Coleman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jenna Coleman vs. Billie Piper.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jenna Coleman vs. Mary Elizabeth Winstead

I'm not trying to be unpredictable.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

BILLIE!!! Only one companion trumps her...

Billie vs. Freema


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Damn... Too slow...

Jenna vs. Freema


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist 

FYI the best companion is Sarah Jane Smith. It's a scientific fact.

Jenna vs. Chiaki Kuriyama


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jenna Coleman vs. Michelle Keegan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Michelle Keegan vs Gemma Atkinson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gemma Atkinson vs. Gemma Arterton.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gemma Atkinson vs. Zoe Saldana


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gemma Atkinson vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gemma Atkinson vs. Naomi Watts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gemma Atkinson vs Demi Rose


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Demi Rose vs. Any Kardashian (or Jenner)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Demi Rose vs Ariel Winter


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Demi Rose or Becky Lynch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Demi Rose vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie vs. Kairi Sane :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Kylie Minogue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Kate Bush


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Kate Bush vs. Kelly Brook?*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kelly Brook vs. Catherine Tate


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Kelly Brook vs. Nikki Bella?*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nikki Bella vs. Vanity


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Nikki Bella vs Jayden Jaymes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jayden James vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Kelly Kelly vs. Lita?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lita vs Michelle McCool


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lita vs. Alicia Fox


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Lita vs. Rachel Burr?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lita vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lita vs. PhantomoftheRing


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Lita vs Sara Jean Underwood?*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sara Jean Underwood vs. Kristen Bell


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sara Jean Underwood vs Lindsey Pelas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Sara Jean Underwood vs. Olympia Valance?*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sarah Jean Underwood vs Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarah Jean Underwood vs Leanna Decker


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Leanna Decker vs. Rosanna Arkle?*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leanna Decker vs. Alice Eve.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Alice Eve vs. Sydney Park


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alice Eve vs. Rachael Taylor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alice has bigger boobs. so...

Alice Eve vs Haley Atwell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alice Eve vs. Peyton Royce.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton Royce vs Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce vs Becky Lynch

I am asking for it lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll give it to ya.

Peyton Royce vs. Asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry Asuka. :asuka

Peyton Royce vs. Billie Kay.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Peyton Royce vs. Zoe Kravitz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton Royce vs. GOAT Aubrey Plaza

Green rep for Aubrey.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton Royce vs Mandy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I saw virus21's name and my heart broke in two. :sadbecky

Peyton Royce vs. Melissa Benoist


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton Royce vs Anri Sugihara


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anri Sugihara vs. Eva Green


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eva Green vs. Lauren Cohan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Eva Green vs. Lauren Cohan.


Eva Green vs Katie McGrath


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eva Green vs. Anna Kendrick.

I'm asking for trouble aren't I?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eva Green vs Jenna Coleman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eva Green vs. Jessica Chastain










She can say it... I can't.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eva Green vs Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Secret Goth Eva Green vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nikki Cross vs. Tyra Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross vs. Boris Karloff


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Boris Karloff vs. Bela Lugosi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nikki Cross is weirdly very attractive.

Nikki Cross vs. Asuka. :asuka

Edit: Shit, we doing Males now?

Boris Karloff vs. Tom Hardy.










Definitely not gay for him or anything.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tom Hardy vs. David Tennant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Traitor.

Tennant vs. Vincent Price


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Vincent Price vs. Peter Cushing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vincent Price vs. James Stewart.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vincent Price vs. Asuka

No pic. This one's too sad.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Asuka vs JLo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka vs. Jessica Chastain


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Jessica vs Christina Aguilera


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jessica Chastain vs. Krsyten Ritter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Krysten Ritter vs Peyton Royce

FYI, the answer, no matter who she faces, is always Peyton, no other answers are accepted :grin2:


----------



## MastLog (Oct 24, 2018)

Peyton Royce vs Ariana Grande


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a toughie.

I'd have to go with Peyton.

Peyton Royce vs. Victoria Justice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHAT?!?!?!? I missed out on Jessica AND Krysten?!?!?!

:fuckthis

Peyton vs. Jessica Chastain


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What did I say?

The only right answer :grin2:










But for fun, Peyton Royce vs Blake Lively


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

*sigh*

Peyton Royce vs. Peyton Royce... but she's goth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Since we know Peyton is just gonna keep winning let's give the Phantom (if he responds) someone he would choose over her

Peyton vs Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So... Peyton over Goth Peyton?

I'll keep it going for a little longer. I gave Kate Micucci a 2-page nonsense run... this is only fair.

Forgive me, Kairi. :sadbecky

Peyton vs. Audrey Hepburn circa 1960s


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce vs KC Cassidy

:grin2:


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Peyton Royce. unk2

Peyton Royce vs Lex Scott Davis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Peyton Royce vs KC Cassidy
> 
> :grin2:













Peyton vs. Mary Elizabeth Winstead :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton, but this was actually hard, MEW is also gorgeous

Peyton Royce vs Cassandra McIntosh


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cassandra vs Jennifer Aniston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STREAK OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cassandra vs. Jessica Chastain

*cough*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cassandra vs JLo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:fuckthis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cassandra vs Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cassandra vs Adele


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cass vs. Lauren Cohan :cheer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cassandra vs Leanna Decker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cass vs. Billie Kay...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cass vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cass vs Nikki Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cass vs. Kairi Sane :cheer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cass vs Francoise Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think that post was intended for a particular person...

Françoise Hardy :mark vs. Dick Cheney


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Françoise Hardy vs. Audrey Tautou


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Françoise Hardy vs. Tom Hardy. :Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Françoise Hardy vs. Audrey Tautou


I adore Audrey Tautou. :mark

Françoise Hardy vs. Barbara Shelley


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Françoise Hardy vs. Asuka. :asuka

Do it, I dare you. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka or Toni Storm?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane. :asuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kairi Sane vs Charly Arnolt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Io Shirai


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Been on Kairi's boat (lol) for years but last year or so Io started to seem more attractive to me so...

Io vs Hikaru Shida aka the GOAT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You saved it with Hikaru Shida, so I don't have to destroy you. Good job. roud


Hikaru Shida vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

And God created the perfect woman :banderas

Shida vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hikaru Shida vs Nao Nagasawa


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Zhang Ziyi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hikaru Shida vs Haruka Tateishi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Haruka Tateishi vs Ruby Rose


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haruka Tateishi vs Ruka Matsuda


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Haruka Tateishi vs. Judy Garland


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Judy Garland vs Cara Delevingne


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Judy Garland vs. Vera-Ellen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Judy Garland vs Lady Gaga


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Judy Garland vs. Kate Micucci :mark :woo :dance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Judy Garland vs Rita Hayward


----------



## Michael Chopra (Nov 3, 2018)

Judy Garland vs Ayyan Ali


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rita HayWORTH, right?










Rita vs. Myrna Loy

EDIT:

Judy vs. Myrna Loy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Rita HayWORTH, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah

Judy Garland vs Grace Kelly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grace Kelly vs. Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grace Kelly vs. Cyd Charisse :mark :woo :dance :clap


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Grace Kelly vs. Jayne Mansfield


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Grace Kelly vs Scarlett O' Hara


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Grace Kelly vs. Lucille Ball


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grace Kelly vs. Alice Eve.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Grace v Anna Kournikova


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Grace Kelly vs. Eartha Kitt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eartha Kitt vs. Leslie Caron :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

In 25 pages, you're the first person (other than me) to pick a black woman....

Eartha Kitt vs. Freema Agyeman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That... seems odd.

Eartha Kitt vs. Tessa Thompson


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Tessa vs Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Actually, I was wrong. Fourth Wall and Virus21 picked Jessica Lucas.

Speaking of which....

Eartha Kitt vs. Jessica Lucas


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Damn... Tessa vs. Jessica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tessa vs. Ringo Sheena


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ringo Sheena vs. Maggie Q


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A win for Ringo Sheena?! :mark

Ringo vs. Chiaki Kuriyama


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ringo vs. Rie Kaneko


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rie Kaneko vs Yukari Taki


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Rie Kaneko Vs Jerry Springer


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Cmpunk77 said:


> Rie Kaneko Vs Jerry Springer


So you're just bumping every old thread started by Reecejackox? That's a gimmick I guess. Welcome to the board, you'll fit right in.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> So you're just bumping every old thread started by Reecejackox? That's a gimmick I guess. Welcome to the board, you'll fit right in.


I applaud him (or her) for bringing back dead threads that I personally killed months ago....  


Rie Kaneko vs. Billie Piper


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Billie Piper vs Jenna Coleman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jenna Coleman vs. Karen Gillan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jenna Coleman vs Jillian Mele


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jillian Mele vs Valentina Sampaio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jillian Mele vs Sarah Jeffery


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jillian Mele vs. Katie Pavlich


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jillian Mele vs Victoria Konefal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Victoria Konefal vs. Vanessa Kirby


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Victoria Konefal vs Miranda May


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Victoria Konefal vs Adriana Lima


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Victoria Konefal vs Natalie Alyn Lind


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can I pick both????

Victoria Konefal vs Conor Leslie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Victoria Konefal vs Chrishell Stause


----------

